# changing windows login screen (not lock screen)



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

How can I change the windows 8.1 login screen (that comes with a password) and replace it with any image? I'm not talking about the LOCK screen. I searched a lot , some websites told me to edit the group policy and add a custom image here

C:\Windows\system32\oobe\info\backgrounds 


But this method did not work. What should I do? I don't need any third party paid software. I require a free method.


----------

